# After Gustav Fishuing Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt Nathan and I went to have a look see yesterday after hurricane Gustav to check on the fishing. We found trout from Lake Robin all the way to bay Lafourche but most were on the small side. Birds wee working in the open lakes. We also found shrimp jumping out the water from our troll motor just about everywhere so things look good for the upcoming fall. We stopped at 1 or 2 points to try the reds and had our limit in no time and threw back just as many. So after Ike passes us buy and the winds settle the fishing should be hot. Our docks suffered minor damage and we got things all cleaned up Monday. I will be back in action next week so if you would RATHER BE FISHING give me call and we will do the rest. We have several days open so make that call and get into some fishing action.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPTAIN GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report I sure was worried about how the area came out. I look forward to fishing with you and Capt Nat again soon. 

Jim


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

It is about time you let us know you are O.K. :nonono

Glad to hear you made it out allright Gene , looking forward to coming back down soon.


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks like IKE put about 5 ft of water over our docks so I will be cleaning up again this week before I get back to fishing, but will put a post as soon asI do. 

Thanks for all the E mails I will be fine just a little high tide that's all.

Thanks for you concern's 

Capt. Gene Dugas


----------

